# mk-677 oral hgh secretagogue



## lightweight (Jun 12, 2014)

I am sure you all have heard of mk-677 but I had just read about it on another forum and then did some researching of my own. 

I have been activity trying to educated myself on aas for about 3 years now but still haven't been able to pull the trigger on actually placing an order.  

So my question is placing yourself in my shoes would you try this first to kind of open the door? Or should I man up? Lol

I am posting this thread because the forum I say this on doesn't put off the vibe that is forum does. You all seem to be very accepting to new people. Thanks yall


----------



## gymrat827 (Jun 12, 2014)

ahh its a joke.  i wouldnt buy a bottle for 5 bux


----------



## lightweight (Jun 12, 2014)

Damn thank you. They people on the other forum where comparing  25mg of mk677 to 4iu of gh. Saying there hands go numb and have pumps just like the real deal.


----------



## gymrat827 (Jun 12, 2014)

lightweight said:


> Damn thank you. They people on the other forum where comparing  25mg of mk677 to 4iu of gh. Saying there hands go numb and have pumps just like the real deal.



get a bottle and get a GH serum test done 3wks into it.  Peptides would be your next best thing to GH, ive used every one that exists and you would need to be on like 4/5 of them to have it equate to 4iu of real GH.......and i mean shitty real GH.  

this sarm aint going to give that type of benefit.


----------

